# It's very cold here.



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:  Tukaj je zelo mrzlo!

Croatian:    Ovdje je jako hladno!

German:     Hier ist sehr kalt!


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
Aici este foarte frig!


----------



## Didier69

Swedish :
Det är mycket kallt här.


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*: 
Qui fa molto freddo.
Qui è molto freddo.

*Español*:
Aquí hace mucho frío.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Russian:* Здесь очень холодно.
*Estonian:* siin on väga külm.


----------



## Outsider

The idiomatic sentence in English is: *It's very cold here*.

In Portuguese: *Aqui está/faz muito frio*.


----------



## Abbassupreme

Couldn't one also say "Es ist sehr kalt hier!" in German, as well?

French: Il fait très froid ici!

Persian: Injaa xeyli sarde! (!اینجا خیلی سرد است)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Outsider said:


> The idiomatic sentence in English is: *It's very cold here*.
> 
> In Portuguese: *Aqui está/faz muito frio*.


 

Forgive me for correcting but I do not think it is an idiomatic sentence in English. It is the correct version of Jana's sentence yet with regard to idiomaticity I can give you a bunch of truly idiomatic English expressions with the same meaning. 
However, I am not sure if I understand exactly what the intention was. Are we meant to provide constructions similar in word order to the original? That is, "Ici il fait chaud/Hier ist es sehr kalt" Or would "Il fait tres chaud ici/Es ist sehr kalt hier" do here as well?


----------



## Outsider

Setwale_Charm said:


> Forgive me for correcting but I do not think it is an idiomatic sentence in English.


What's wrong with "It's very cold here" in English?


----------



## avok

Burası çok soğuk !!!!!!!!!!


Turkish of course


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Outsider said:


> What's wrong with "It's very cold here" in English?


 
NO, nothing wrong, it is absolutely correct. I just meant I am not sure whether it can be cold idiomatic. The way I understand idioms is sayng things like: it is as cold as ice.


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

_Tre malvarmas ĉi tie._
_Estas tre malvarme ĉi tie._


----------



## MingRaymond

Cantonese:
呢度好凍 ni1 dou6 hou2 dung3 or 
呢度好鬼凍 ni1 dou6 hou2 gwai2 dung3 or 
呢度好鬼死凍 ni1 dou6 hou2 gwai2 sei2 dung3 or
呢度好死凍 ni1 dou6 hou2 sei2 dung3(but not common, and sounds strange to many ears.)

Similar to Mandarin, 死(Death) can be added to emphasize the tone, but in Cantonese, 鬼(Ghost) is also used. As in the examples, 鬼 can be used with 死 too, but only 好鬼死凍, not 好死鬼凍. 死鬼 is basically used by a woman to call his lover. 

MR


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: כאן קר מאוד
Kan kar meod


----------



## Consimmer

*Malay*: Sini sangat sejuk!


----------



## jonquiliser

Setwale_Charm said:


> NO, nothing wrong, it is absolutely correct. I just meant I am not sure whether* it can be cold* idiomatic.



Forgive me for this remark, but this is kind of funny


----------



## mimi2

Vietnamese:
"Ở đây trời rất lạnh"


----------



## shannenms

Abbassupreme said:


> Couldn't one also say "Es ist sehr kalt hier!" in German, as well?
> 
> French: Il fait très froid ici!
> 
> Persian: Injaa xeyli sarde! (!اینجا خیلی سرد است)


 
I think you should have corrected است to ه .


----------



## Bienvenidos

Abbassupreme said:


> Couldn't one also say "Es ist sehr kalt hier!" in German, as well?
> 
> French: Il fait très froid ici!
> 
> Persian: Injaa xeyli sarde! (!اینجا خیلی سرد است)



Afghansitan:

Ija bisyâr xanak as

My transliteration is horrible!


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Čia labai šalta!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*
Hier is het heel koud.
[Het is hier heel koud.]
[Het is heel koud hier.]



Abbassupreme said:


> Couldn't one also say "Es ist sehr kalt hier!" in German, as well?


 
If I am not wrong, German 'es' is as necessary as Dutch 'het' and English 'it', no?

Groetjes,

Fank


----------



## kralik

*Czech:*
Je tu velmi chladno.               (formal, polite)
Je tady hodne zima.               (normal, neutral)
Tady je klendra jak sviň.         (very slang)


----------



## Abbassupreme

shannenms said:


> I think you should have corrected است to ه .


Yes, but ه would never be used instead of است in writing . . . would it?  If one were to WRITE "It is very cold here." one would say "Injâ xeyli sard *ast*." (This is how I wrote the phrase in the Perso-Arabic script.) Now, if I were to say it COLLOQUIALLY, I would say "Injâ xeyli sard*e*." (This is how I wrote it in the Latin script transliteration.)
I should've clarified that.  Sorry! 



Bienvenidos said:


> Afghansitan:
> 
> Ija bisyâr xanak as
> 
> My transliteration is horrible!


 
"Xânak" (we write it as "xânak" but we say "xunak") means "cool" rather than "cold" in Tehrani Persian.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

CHINESE (Mandarin) 
*
这里天气很冷* 
zhè lǐ tiān qì hěn lěng 

BURMESE

ဒီမှာသိပ်အေးတယ် /dima θei? è-deh (? = glottal stop )/ (ဒီမှာ /dima/, ici; သိပ် /θei?/, very; အေး /è/, cold; -တယ် /deh/ present/past particle. 

THAI

*อากาศหนาวมาก* aakàat não mâak


----------



## siziez

but for thai with an unformal one is "ที่นี้โคตรหนาวเลย!!" 

tee - nee - kod - nao - lei


----------



## miyamoto_musashi

Note that many languages do not permit the construction "here" as a subject pronoun. We use the impersonal "it".


----------



## macta123

Hindi / Urdu : Yahan mausam badi sard hai. OR Yahan bahut thand hai !
Malaylam : IviTe nalley taNuPpu aNNu


----------



## valdo

In *Latvian*:

Šeit ir ļoti auksti...


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: Masyadong malamig/maginaw dito.


----------



## bb3ca201

miyamoto_musashi said:


> Note that many languages do not permit the construction "here" as a subject pronoun. We use the impersonal "it".


 
in Gaelic, we don't use "here" as a subject pronoun; we are simply emphasizing "where" it is cold: Seo, tha e fuar!

(Note: you can use the pronoun "i" instead of "e" when talking about the weather; either is fine)


----------



## MarX

Indonesian:

*Dingin banget sih di sini!*

Here's an example of the use of the word *sih*, which is simply untranslatable into English. 

*dingin* = cold
*di sini* = here


----------



## Encolpius

*In Hungarian we use this expression: 
**Jaj, de hideg van itt! ["oh, but cold is here"]*


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Täällä on todella (coll. tosi) kylmä!_


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
(a)«Εδώ έχει πολύ κρύο»; e'ðo 'eçi po'li 'krio
(b)«Eδώ κάνει πολύ κρύο»; e'ðo 'kani po'li 'krio
Adverbial clauses  of condition «κάνει» ('kani) & «έχει» ('eçi). 
(a) is translated lit. as "here, it has very cold"
(b) is translated lit. as "here it does very cold"

[ð] is a voiced dental non-sibilant fricative
[ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: тук е много студено (tuk e mnogo studeno).


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:1.) Sadyang Kaylamig dito!(Southern Tagalog)  2.) Napaka lamig dito!(standard) *De pa Dumaget: Masakot di magignaw de-oh!


----------



## Dymn

Catalan: _Fa molt de fred aquí! _or _Quin fred que fa aquí!_
Spanish: _¡Hace mucho frío aquí! _or _¡Qué frío hace aquí!_


----------



## ger4

Didier69 said:


> Swedish : Det är mycket kallt här.





Frank06 said:


> In *Dutch *Hier is het heel koud.





jana.bo99 said:


> German: Hier ist sehr kalt!


As in English, Swedish and Dutch, in German it is necessary to insert a 'dummy subject' in sentences of this kind: _Hier ist es sehr kalt._


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> (a)«Εδώ έχει πολύ κρύο»; e'ðo 'eçi po'li 'krio
> (b)«Eδώ κάνει πολύ κρύο»; e'ðo 'kani po'li 'krio
> Adverbial clauses  of condition «κάνει» ('kani) & «έχει» ('eçi).
> (a) is translated lit. as "here, it has very cold"
> (b) is translated lit. as "here it does very cold"
> 
> [ð] is a voiced dental non-sibilant fricative
> [ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative


Also in Greek:

*Έχει/κάνει παγωνιά* [ˈeçi paɣoˈɲa] --> _it has freezing/intense cold_, [ˈkani paɣoˈɲa] --> _it makes freezing/intense cold_.

-MoGr deverbal fem. noun *«παγωνιά»* [paɣoˈɲa] --> _intense cold, freezing cold, frosty weather_ < MoGr active v. *«παγώνω»* [paˈɣono] --> _(intrans.) to freeze up, be very cold, (trans.) to freeze, glaciate_ < Classical denominative active v. *«παγόω/παγῶ» păgóō* (uncontracted)/*păgô* (contracted) --> lit. _to coagulate_, later _to freeze, glaciate_ < Classical masc. noun *«πάγος» pắgŏs* --> lit. _anything stout, solid, fixed or firmly set, rocky hill (cf Areopagus)_, later _ice, frosty conditions_ (PIE *peh₂ǵ- _to coagulate_ cf Skt. पज्र (pajra), _solid, stout_, Lat. pangēre, _to fasten, fix_).


----------



## bibax

In Czech we use idiomatic *Je tu kosa* = _lit. *A scythe is here*_, meaning _*It's bloody cold here.*_

< another idiom: *klepat kosu* (_lit._ to beat the scythe (blade), die Sense dengeln) = to shiver with cold, vor Kälte zittern;

*Celou noc jsem klepal kosu.* = _lit._ I were beating the scythe all night. = I shivered with cold all night.


----------

